# SATURDAY NIGHT SALMON



## SmokinAl (Jul 24, 2016)

This is a great spur of the moment meal. We were trying to decide what to have for dinner yesterday, and this time of year we try to eat up what's in the freezers.

It's hurricane season & even though I have a generator I try to get the freezers as empty as possible.

I found a nice piece of salmon. It only took about 1 hour to thaw it out.

We keep it simple, just coat with EVOO & dust with Cajun spice.













7-23-16 1.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 24, 2016






All coated & ready.

Creamy garlic shells with a little added garlic go really good with the salmon.













7-23-16 3.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 24, 2016






A little butter on top & she's ready for the smoker.













7-23-16 4.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 24, 2016






Into the Smoke Vault with Mesquite chips. This is going to be a fast smoke, so just chips & strong smoke.













7-23-16 5.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 24, 2016






She's running about 225.













7-23-16 6.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 24, 2016






It only took 35 minutes to cook. But it took on plenty of smoke.













7-23-16 7.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 24, 2016






All plated up with the shells & some peas.













7-23-16 8.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 24, 2016






It was quick to make, and very tasty. This is one of our favorite meals.

Thanks for looking!

Al


----------



## hardcookin (Jul 24, 2016)

Al that is another nice meal!!
I like them aluminum pans you are using.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 24, 2016)

Thanks Doug!

You know me, I'm the aluminum pan guy!

Al


----------



## tropics (Jul 24, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Thanks Doug!
> 
> You know me, I'm the aluminum pan guy!
> 
> Al


Al Salmon looks good I like Lox never cared for cooked salmon.That is the pan you should use for them yard bird parts,keep them above the liquid just my 2 cents.I don't think I ever seen that Tones Cajun Point for that

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 24, 2016)

tropics said:


> Al Salmon looks good I like Lox never cared for cooked salmon.That is the pan you should use for them yard bird parts,keep them above the liquid just my 2 cents.I don't think I ever seen that Tones Cajun Point for that
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie,

You should try smoking in the juice just one time.

You would never go back!

Al


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 24, 2016)

Looks great.  I  am just getting into smoking salmon.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 24, 2016)

Looks great Al. I hate to see you getting fat eating that freezer dry. Just pack up all surplus meat and send it west. We don't get those hurricanes here. We just call it a storm when it blows more than 100mph!


----------



## Bummed (Jul 24, 2016)

That's what I call a quick smoked meal! 

Awesome!!!!


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 25, 2016)

SA, Nice easy smoke for a tasty meal!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 25, 2016)

Bummed said:


> That's what I call a quick smoked meal!
> 
> Awesome!!!!





c farmer said:


> Looks great. I am just getting into smoking salmon.





dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great Al. I hate to see you getting fat eating that freezer dry. Just pack up all surplus meat and send it west. We don't get those hurricanes here. We just call it a storm when it blows more than 100mph!





CrazyMoon said:


> SA, Nice easy smoke for a tasty meal!


Thanks a lot guys!

Hey Case, we get some afternoon storms here that blow like hurricanes.

Just glad we don't have earthquakes!

Al


----------



## b-one (Jul 25, 2016)

Looks tasty,think I would take the earthquakes over the Hurricanes I'm not a fan of those massive sinkholes either.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 25, 2016)

Awesome Al !  We love salmon & your meal looks real tasty !   Thumbs Up

Hope you all stay safe from the hurricanes !


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 26, 2016)

b-one said:


> Looks tasty,think I would take the earthquakes over the Hurricanes I'm not a fan of those massive sinkholes either.


Thanks B!

I moved from the coast to the middle of the state about 11 years ago. Haven't seen a hurricane since. No sinkholes in our area either.

I lived on the coast for 35 years near the beach before that, we had some doosies over there.

Al


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Awesome Al ! We love salmon & your meal looks real tasty !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Justin, I appreciate it!

Al


----------



## adamr (Jul 26, 2016)

Looks delicious Al! I've been wanting to smoke some salmon for awhile now but always just end up cooking it on the grill. Might have to try it this way this coming weekend.


----------



## gary s (Jul 26, 2016)

Great looking Salmon, love that stuff  --- Points !

Gary


----------



## cmayna (Jul 26, 2016)

Al,

Nice.....if ya like Salmon.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Seriously  good job done.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 26, 2016)

AdamR said:


> Looks delicious Al! I've been wanting to smoke some salmon for awhile now but always just end up cooking it on the grill. Might have to try it this way this coming weekend.





gary s said:


> Great looking Salmon, love that stuff  --- Points !
> 
> Gary





cmayna said:


> Al,
> 
> Nice.....if ya like Salmon.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot fellas!!

Al


----------



## idahopz (Jul 27, 2016)

Looks great, Al - I like the Cajun spice idea for fish, and salmon is my favorite fish to smoke.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 27, 2016)

IdahoPZ said:


> Looks great, Al - I like the Cajun spice idea for fish, and salmon is my favorite fish to smoke.


Thanks a lot Pete, we eat a ton of fish around here & salmon is my favorite too.

Were kind of hooked on the Cajun spice thing, it doesn't matter what kind of fish were smoking we seem to always use Cajun on them.

Al


----------



## homerforpres (Jul 30, 2016)

looks delicious- will try it tonight!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 31, 2016)

homerforpres said:


> looks delicious- will try it tonight!


Let me know how you like it!

Al


----------



## disco (Aug 1, 2016)

Great looking meal, Al! 

We hot smoke salmon for a quick meal all the time but I have never put pats of butter on it. I will have to try that.

Points for a new idea.

Disco


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 1, 2016)

Disco said:


> Great looking meal, Al!
> 
> We hot smoke salmon for a quick meal all the time but I have never put pats of butter on it. I will have to try that.
> 
> ...


Thanks Disco!

Yea the butter really kicks it up a notch!

Al


----------



## homerforpres (Aug 2, 2016)

I followed the recipe and say that this was very good!  Next time I would add more mesquite chips (i think 35 min is very short to absorb smoke), and ease off on the amount of cajun rub.

Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 2, 2016)

homerforpres said:


> I followed the recipe and say that this was very good!  Next time I would add more mesquite chips (i think 35 min is very short to absorb smoke), and ease off on the amount of cajun rub.
> 
> Thanks for the recipe!


Your welcome!

I'm glad you liked it!

Al


----------



## frankly (Aug 6, 2016)

Hi Al - my wife was just asking about taking a break from pork smoking and how about doing some fish?  This looks tasty, quick and easy, but a couple of quick questions:

1) Did you do the salmon to a specific IT or just by appearance and flaking (like I would normally do when baking or pan frying it)?

2) Where do you buy the Tone's Cajun?  I used to get it at Sam's Club but they stopped carrying it a few years ago!  The Tone's Cajun I used to get was great because it was lower in salt than most commercial Cajun seasonings - I assume the one you have there is the same (salt isn't in the first one or two ingredients listed...)

Thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 6, 2016)

I cook it to appearance, but the IT is 140 that you are looking for.

If you are cooking to appearance now, continue to do it that way when you smoke it.

I got the Tones at Sam's, ours still carries it. Yes you are correct, salt is the 3rd ingredient on the list. You can also buy it on line at Sam's Club on line.

I just checked & it's $9 dollars & change.

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 6, 2016)

Sorry I'm Late Al !!

Thanks to Frankly for being late too, and bumping this up for me to see. Must just take awhile for us Lehigh Valley guys to find these things!!!

Looks Mighty Tasty Al ! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I gotta make some Salmon one of these days too, but then I gotta eat alone. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## redheelerdog (Aug 6, 2016)

Looking good Al, I'm loving the salmon plate. I have a jug of the Tones Cajun, its great on all kinds of stuff.













Thats what im talking about.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Aug 6, 2016


----------



## frankly (Aug 6, 2016)

Thanks Al - unfortunately that's in in-store only item and they won't ship it!  But now I'm on a quest to find it so thanks for posting up that pic of it and getting me motivated to find it again!

Hey Bear - checking out MusikFest at all this week?


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 6, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Sorry I'm Late Al !!
> 
> Thanks to Frankly for being late too, and bumping this up for me to see. Must just take awhile for us Lehigh Valley guys to find these things!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear!

I appreciate the point too!

Al


redheelerdog said:


> Looking good Al, I'm loving the salmon plate. I have a jug of the Tones Cajun, its great on all kinds of stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Red,

I know what you mean about the Cajun, we put it on everything!

Al


Frankly said:


> Thanks Al - unfortunately that's in in-store only item and they won't ship it!  But now I'm on a quest to find it so thanks for posting up that pic of it and getting me motivated to find it again!
> 
> Hey Bear - checking out MusikFest at all this week?


I'm sure you can get it somewhere on the internet.

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 6, 2016)

Frankly said:


> Thanks Al - unfortunately that's in in-store only item and they won't ship it!  But now I'm on a quest to find it so thanks for posting up that pic of it and getting me motivated to find it again!
> 
> *Hey Bear - checking out MusikFest at all this week?*


No---I don't get to those kind of things.

If I could, I would go to the other one---->http://awkscht.com

The Awkscht Fest is in Macungie this weekend (53rd year).

Food, KCBS Comp, Car Show, and I heard "The Fonz" will be there (LOL).

Got a Family Picnic Tomorrow (Mrs Bear's Side).

Bear

Sorry about the Hijack, Al.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 7, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> No---I don't get to those kind of things.
> 
> If I could, I would go to the other one---->http://awkscht.com
> 
> ...


No prob!

They both sound like a lot of fun!

Al


----------

